# JMRI Throttle



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok I have been playing with this for a few minutes now. I opened decoderpro and created a new throttle. I then selected my engine in the drop down box, my problem is that the layout power button at the top of the window will not stay on (green). I tried turning on the power in the Tools: Power Control menu, it turns on for a few seconds then turns off. Do I have to go into the loconet menu and configure my command station (zephyr)
Can't seem to figure this one out?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

how about you just don't touch it? i mean it is yellow (state unknown) upon start up but your layout is powered regardless.

also , i'm with multiple throttles window i'm not sure how each and everyones updates. i know for sure it takes some time when i try it (not immidite). perhaps try and keep you power manipulation limited to throttle list window if you must?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Still cannot get my throttle to power up. Any other suggestions out there?

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you give me the JMRI configure files I can see what it's doing.
Or ust give me the compleate run down. I going to move more snow right now but will be back in a little bit!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for offering to help, I will get you those files or the run down tomorrow. 

Thanks Again


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Brad, you not saying anything about how you set up, aside of power button state you not mentioning any detail nor sharing any screens. do you expect readers to guess you using zephyr+pr3? and there are ne details about steps you took to troubleshoot in your follow-up. 


in my experience this power button is meaningless. i run NCE for train power and there is power to track no matter the state of JMRI power button. if you can't run trains from JMRI throttle but can do so directly from Zephyr (which is yet another piece of information you omitted) i would suspect configuration of USB interface is not correct. are you running it in PR3 or MS100 mode? how about loconet termination mode?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> If you give me the JMRI configure files I can see what it's doing.
> Or ust give me the compleate run down. I going to move more snow right now but will be back in a little bit!


Ok I try to give you some screen shots, I have found the configuration folder In the JMRI folder on my C: Drive but I'm not sure which files you need out of them. In the configuration folder there is an apps folder and a parts folder. Is there something in here that you need? Would you need any files from the PR3? I am assuming that my Zephyr command station is communicating with DecoderPro as I can read and write files on the program track and write files in ops mode. If I can provide anything else let me know. 

I'm really green at all this so please bear with me!

Thanks a million for even trying to help 
Brandon

I guess it could have something to do with this RXTX mismatch??


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

tankist said:


> Brad, you not saying anything about how you set up, aside of power button state you not mentioning any detail nor sharing any screens. do you expect readers to guess you using zephyr+pr3? and there are ne details about steps you took to troubleshoot in your follow-up.
> 
> 
> in my experience this power button is meaningless. i run NCE for train power and there is power to track no matter the state of JMRI power button. if you can't run trains from JMRI throttle but can do so directly from Zephyr (which is yet another piece of information you omitted) i would suspect configuration of USB interface is not correct. are you running it in PR3 or MS100 mode? how about loconet termination mode?


More info: I can run trains from the Zephyr and also from my hand held throttle (DT402) just like normal. I am running in MS-100 mode and the loconet terminator is not active (because i have it connected to the zephyr command station as per the instruction manual). I'm not sure how to look into the configuration of the USB interface. In the decoderpro window under loconet - select PR3 mode- it is in interface mode.

I can give you more info if you point me in the right direction

Thanks

Brandon


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have a loconet (Flat wire 6 pin Phone looking cable) running from the Zephyr to the PR3?
Need to be in PR3 mode.
Set preferences, Serial port to Zephyr and not PR3 standalone.
Double check that you have the right com port 7 sounds High.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Do you have a loconet (Flat wire 6 pin Phone looking cable) running from the Zephyr to the PR3?
> Need to be in PR3 mode.
> Set preferences, Serial port to Zephyr and not PR3 standalone.
> Double check that you have the right com port 7 sounds High.


Awesome, I had to set the serial port to Zephyr and not PR3 standalone and now it works just fine   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks a bunch. You get a big :thumbsup: from me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Exellent!!!
Are your progamming track wires on the Zepher or the PR3?
I have done it both ways and Seams to work better on the Control Unit than the PR3.
Glad To help.:thumbsup:
Now Go Play!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

My programming track wires are on the zephyr.

I am indeed playing!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Another trick is to Set the preferences for the throttle to be in real time!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

good catch on the connection type.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Anton,
It helps that I've had to re setup everything on my work computer, so everything is fresh. My train computers are all still packed away.
I set them up 2 years ago so they are on an older version of JMRI, things have slightly changed over time. I think my current version is an older beta too. Don't have a clue why??
I think the reason you have no troubles with the power button is that your running it with an NCE powercab, With the Digitrax command control unit it shuts down track power.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Bman said:


> My programming track wires are on the zephyr.
> 
> I am indeed playing!!!


lol  Mine arrived today. Got the decoders to read on both engines, then went to try the throttles and nothing. Came here to read this and got the info backwards :laugh: I was not running trains on "stand alone". Tomorrow is another day and now I got the right info :thumbsup:  I had a bad case of the Mondays todayhwell:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Xnats said:


> lol  Mine arrived today. Got the decoders to read on both engines, then went to try the throttles and nothing. Came here to read this and got the info backwards :laugh: I was not running trains on "stand alone". Tomorrow is another day and now I got the right info :thumbsup:  I had a bad case of the Mondays todayhwell:


Xnats, are you using the digitrax zephyr? If you are then this would be a decent thread for you, you won't have to go through my growing pains to get your JMRI throttle to work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I too will have a PR3 and currently have a new Zephyr that I'll be running. Good info to know in case I have problems.


----------

